# Tony Hawk Pro Skater HD



## sygeek (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm surprised no one has posted this yet.

[YOUTUBE]yRk5B3pRh4g[/YOUTUBE]

Does anyone else feel as nostalgic as me?

*i.imgur.com/zJOY3.png

Time to play this game again


----------



## Alok (Jan 26, 2012)

I haven't played any skater game. But listened a lot about it.
Looking forward to this version.


----------

